# I have a rust question



## Rich Kaminski (Nov 17, 2015)

I once put a wet gun away in a carrying case. The gun eventually developed some rust. Should I replace the foam inside the case to eliminate the chance of rusting on any of my other guns?


----------



## Sharps40 (Nov 17, 2015)

Never store a gun in a case.  Eventually, it will rust since humidity is trapped in there with the gun.  Likewise, never store a handgun in a holster.....same, same will happen.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 17, 2015)

Rich Kaminski said:


> I once put a wet gun away in a carrying case. The gun eventually developed some rust. Should I replace the foam inside the case to eliminate the chance of rusting on any of my other guns?



Yes, or buy a new case.  I don't store firearms in sleeves, socks, cases, etc.


----------



## jmoser (Nov 17, 2015)

If the case lining got mildewed I would junk it but otherwise it should be fine.

Dry the case out thoroughly, once its dry spray it with silicon and feel free to use it again.  

Rust is not like bacteria, it doesn't linger on the case to re-rust the next gun.  Its just moisture trapped inside that condenses on the gun and oxidizes the finish.  Get rid of the moisture = get rid of rust.

Go to the electrical aisle at Home Depot and buy a spray can of silicon lube; use it generously to treat gun socks and cases.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Nov 17, 2015)

*Thanks guys for the answers*

I didn't store the gun in the case. I just transported it home in the case.


----------



## jmoser (Nov 18, 2015)

Rich Kaminski said:


> I didn't store the gun in the case. I just transported it home in the case.



Once a gun gets damp I wipe it down and make sure to let it air dry indoors until its 100% dried; then wipe everything down with an oiled rag.  The moisture can dissolve salts etc from your sweat and accelerate corrosion.

It doesn't have time to rust in the case on the trip home but you want to get it wiped and oiled ASAP.

PS if you ever get blood on your blued gun get it off IMMEDIATELY - that can start to rust same day.

PPS a little surface rust can come off with 0000 steel wool and penetrating oil / Kroil.  Just go gentle.


----------

